# ***Another Delicious Winter Soup***



## Kim G (Dec 9, 2009)

Josh's recipe reminded me of one that I make when I'm in a hurry, and everyone always loves it. I got it from my mother-in-law.

Combine:

2 cans baked beans
1 can kidney beans
1 can white beans
1 can string green beans
1 can diced stewed tomatoes
1 package of little smokies

As long as it has the little smokies, green beans, tomatoes, and baked beans, you can add any of your other favorite beans, and it's always delicious. I once fed nearly thirty people for under twenty dollars by making two crockpots full of this soup and serving it with corn chips.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 9, 2009)

That sounds so good. I wish I didn't have to watch my salt intake.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 9, 2009)

I make a soup similar to that. I take at least 3 kinds of beans and sausage. My base is V8. I serve it with cornbread crackers.


----------



## Herald (Dec 9, 2009)

Kim, I love bean soups, but they don't love me! Decorum prevents me from further comment.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 9, 2009)

Beano enzyme tablets do help Bill. I have the same issue.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 9, 2009)

Any way to make the recipe low-salt? Does anyone have a low-salt recipe for something like this?


----------

